# Windows are sweatting



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I hate the dry air in winter. Makes my nose bleed, lips crack and dries out the skin on my face. So I have a humidifier on each floor of the house to keep moisture in the air.
When it gets real cold like it was last night, the windows sweat pretty good. Is this bad for the windows? Will the moisture collect over time and cause mildew/mold...damage the windows etc?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I will assume you have vinyl double pane windows.

The seal could be broke on them. Better solution would be too much humidity. What is yours? 40% should be plenty if not too much.

Over time mildew will certainly form at the bottom of the glass where it meets the vinyl (little ledge). Simple keep as dry (clean) as possible


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think its the seal. House is only 3 years old and its all windows, so they would have to have all broken.
Humidifier is reading at 50% right now. I should probably back it down a little?



WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I will assume you have vinyl double pane windows.
> 
> The seal could be broke on them. Better solution would be too much humidity. What is yours? 40% should be plenty if not too much.
> 
> Over time mildew will certainly form at the bottom of the glass where it meets the vinyl (little ledge). Simple keep as dry (clean) as possible


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

50% is too high. I believe 30-40% is recommended


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just did a Google search.

They recommend no more than 30% when at 0* outside and no more than 40% when 20-40 outside. So 30-40 is the preferred range.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Just did a Google search.
> 
> They recommend no more than 30% when at 0* outside and no more than 40% when 20-40 outside. So 30-40 is the preferred range.


bout sums it up. I shoot for 35-40% when it dips below 20degs

J-


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes when the water collects at the bottom you will get mold/mildew buildup and it will spread fast and make your windows look like crap.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

You lose my number?:16suspect:lol: Mike's correct to a degree. 30% is a good starting point and adjust from there. Sweating will happen when the window surface dewpoint is lowered with colder outdoor temps. That makes keeping your windows dry a work in frustration.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

you might try keeping the furnace fan running constantly .....when condensation is really bad....it gets bad at my house when the spaghetti noodles are cooking......I switch back when the condensation is gone


----------



## jogodlew (Mar 22, 2007)

It doesn't take much to raise the humidity, 1 pot of spaghetti and a couple of showers will do it. I try to maintain 40-45% . I have wood floors throughout the house and that uses up alot of humidity. If I let the humidity go too low, the floor starts squeaking. You could also try reversing ceiling fans for the winter if you have any to keep the air moving.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi RH - You've gotten good advice so far. I have a bunch of old wooden frame windows, and when they condense in the winter I definitely get mold and it is no good for the wood either. Until I can afford to replace the windows what I do is use plastic window film in the winter. If I do it right it stops the condensation.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

My Dad lives up by Gaylord and has two huge, 10ft double sliding doors overlooking a lake, and they have the same problem. We started hanging a small fan on them to help stop the sweating. It does help but if I ever build another house I'll buy a little more expensive windows and doors. The windows sweat a little as well. I think he also keeps the house too warm with the wood stove.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I backed down the humidifier to 40% and the windows stopped sweating.
I had a feeling the windows would sweat with my running the humidifier at such a high level. I just hate dry air. But to be honest I can't feel a difference since the humidity level dropped to 40%.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I knew the problem was caused by me and not anything mechanical so I figured I'd leave you alone to focus on your Public Smoking and Deer Baiting threads :evil:



Michihunter said:


> You lose my number?:16suspect:lol: Mike's correct to a degree. 30% is a good starting point and adjust from there. Sweating will happen when the window surface dewpoint is lowered with colder outdoor temps. That makes keeping your windows dry a work in frustration.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I wish I could get mine under 50%. We have baseboard heat, no air circulation, and the place is sealed up pretty tight. 60-70% is the norm and the mold is becoming a problem.

Not sure what we can do to get it down under 50.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

radiohead said:


> I knew the problem was caused by me and not anything mechanical so I figured I'd leave you alone to focus on your Public Smoking and Deer Baiting threads :evil:


Would you believe there's been a heated M-S debate on this particular subject too?:yikes:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Roosevelt said:


> I wish I could get mine under 50%. We have baseboard heat, no air circulation, and the place is sealed up pretty tight. 60-70% is the norm and the mold is becoming a problem.
> 
> Not sure what we can do to get it down under 50.


Dehumidifier? Ceiling fans for circulation?


----------



## jogodlew (Mar 22, 2007)

Roosevelt said:


> I wish I could get mine under 50%. We have baseboard heat, no air circulation, and the place is sealed up pretty tight. 60-70% is the norm and the mold is becoming a problem.
> 
> Not sure what we can do to get it down under 50.


 
Air circulation is the key. Also make sure you use the bathroom vent during showers and the kitchen vent when cooking. If nothing else, get a couple of table top oscilating fans to move the air. Do you have a wet crawl space? 60-70% is really high.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

jogodlew said:


> Air circulation is the key. Also make sure you use the bathroom vent during showers and the kitchen vent when cooking. If nothing else, get a couple of table top oscilating fans to move the air. Do you have a wet crawl space? 60-70% is really high.


Yes, that's very high during the winter. Run bath fans even longer than your shower Figure out where that moisture is coming from and address the sources.

If you have combustion going on in your house (boiler, water heater, etc,) definitely get a CO monitor. Sounds like your home is very tight and may not get enough fresh air.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Roosevelt said:


> I wish I could get mine under 50%. We have baseboard heat, no air circulation, and the place is sealed up pretty tight. 60-70% is the norm and the mold is becoming a problem.
> 
> Not sure what we can do to get it down under 50.


what about a de-humidifier? I run one in my basement to kill the musty smell in the summer.

J-


----------

